# IXEO PLUS IT664 lighting/battery problems



## LindaB (May 16, 2010)

Have had our new Burstner for just over 12 months and its been a bit of a trial due to our inexperience and some technical failures One problem was when wild camping the engine battery ran flat and we have had to call the AA. On the annual check by the dealer we were informed the lighting had been wired to the engine battery which was the source of our problem and was rewired to the habitation battery. On our next trip we had to rely on the 12v overnight and the next day we had a warning light flashing on the 12v. The dealer said one solution was to change the halagon lights to LED and fit a second battery. We told him to go ahead with this and yesterday got a call to say the job had been done but if we went over a bump the light may fall out. Needless to say we have not picked it up. Has anyone changed to LED and what type did they use.


----------

